# Baer Testing



## daisy_joann (Sep 7, 2007)

I am in Fort Myers Florida. Does anyone know where I can get a Baer test for my girl. I don't mind a 1 to 2 hour drive.
Thanks 
JoAnn


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Your breeder didn't do that? How old is your girl?

Here is a listing of BAER test sites, but I'm not sure how current it is. It shows test sites in Orange Park, Stuart, Largo and Maitland.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly, since it was brought up....
My dogs weren't BAER tested. How important is it? Should it be done now that they are 1 and 2 yrs old?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

This is just my personal opinion, but I wouldn't bother if they are that old and you know they can hear and you aren't using them for breeding. If your breeder didn't take care of it when they were puppies, why bother now? (Unless it is in your contract to do it.)

Other breeders may disagree with me on that. It is only my opinion.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That's what I figured. I don't think it is important at this point. I do CERF testing done as a precaution.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

here is the link for the Foundation's website and brochure. It has approved sites for each state. http://www.vmdb.org/clinic.html


----------



## daisy_joann (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you.
My girl is two and I agreed to do the Cerf & Baer testing every year. The breeder and I co-own her and she is being bred.
JoAnn


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sandi, you meant that for the CERF testing, right? 

Michele, I completely agree with regular CERFing no matter what age or status of your dog (breeding or not). You might as well catch something early if you can. My vet loves learning which testing each breed does and was surprised that we CERF Havs so often, but she agrees it is a great tool for catching things early.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

JoAnn, are you sure that you are supposed to BAER test every year? If so, do you know why? I've never heard of anyone BAER testing beyond the initial test.

The reason being is that early deafness can be congenital, but anything other deafness that comes later could be due to injury or illness, which wouldn't impact breeding.


----------



## daisy_joann (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi
Of course you are right!
Cerf is done every year but we have not yet done the Baer so it is still due. We live most of the year in Nova Scotia and it has not been offered there since we got Daisy. We are just wintering here in Florida so I thought it might be a good chanceto get it done.
JoAnn


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes it would help if I paid attention a little closer to what I was reading. Sorry for the wrong info.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh heck, Sandi, it's no biggie. It's great to have the links handy anyway.

JoAnn, that makes more sense. Enjoy your time in Florida!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi JoAnn, welcome to the forum, nice to have you here. The only place that I know of the does BAER testing in our area is the Vet College in PEI. I asked a vet in Wolfville if he knew of anyone doing BAER testing and his answer was "What is that?" guess there is not allot of call for the test here. Unfortunately!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

daisy_joann said:


> Thank you.
> My girl is two and I agreed to do the Cerf & Baer testing every year. The breeder and I co-own her and she is being bred.
> JoAnn


JoAnn, what is the reasoning for doing a BAER test more than once? I agree with the CERF testing but only do one BAER test.

Edited: Oops, I should have read further


----------



## daisy_joann (Sep 7, 2007)

*Baer testing*

Hi
I found a vet in Sarasota who is not on the testing list who does Baer testing. Is it usual to anesthetize to do the test on an adult dog?
JoAnn


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

No, it shouldn't be necessary to put them under for a BAER test. It's a fairly simple test and only takes a few minutes to do~~


----------



## daisy_joann (Sep 7, 2007)

*Anesthesia & Baer Testing*

Thanks I thought it was strange to require anesthesia. I will cancel that appointment.
JoAnn


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

JoAnn, you may be able to ask if you can just sit there and hold her instead of using anesthesia. You may not need to cancel if they will let you do that.


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*BAER*

Try going to infodog.com...click on the state and look for dog shows in your area. There are usually lots of shows in the Florida area. You may also find one somewhere on your route on the way home. If you find one, look at the program...Many places will do a cerf and baer clinic at their shows. Usually on a Saturday and the only extra cost would be the cost for parking. You do not have to pay to go into the show arena. You are allowed to take your dog in to the clinic for testing. You will need your registration number, birthdate, etc... and I have never seen a clinic at a show where they use sedation. Susan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If you really want to do this (Susan's suggestion), go to Infodog.com, click on *Show Information* (top left button), *Search By Sta*te (top right button), click on the state of your choice, then click on the club name on the left if they have a show listed as _*AB*_ under the *Type*.

In the case of Florida, the Ochlockonee River Kennel Club Of Florida, Inc. has a show on Feb 23. Click on the club name. On that next page, you could click on the words in the left column that say *Premium List*. (That's the "program" that Susan was mentioning above.) When the pdf file opens, I usually do a search for the word clinic and see if it pulls up any health testing clinics. You can do BAER, B.A.E.R. and/or hearing to make sure it wasn't printed in any other way either.

The premium lists are only posted online a month or two in advance in California, so you can probably search for February & March shows, and possibly April, but that is probably all that is available right now.

Good luck! I hope you find one that is easy to attend.


----------

